# gas range vs dual fuel (wolf)



## skinnbone (Apr 17, 2011)

we are looking to purchase a 36 range for a mountain home (will be on LP).  i have been told so many things by so many salespeople that my head is spinning.  i think we are now down to a wolf gas range or a wolf dual fuel (after eliminating Dacor and still maybe considering GE or Thermador).  i have never had an all gas range but from what i have read tests have shown dual fuel benefit to be minimal. the price difference is pretty significant. 

so thoughts on a gas oven please and any specific wolf comments would be appreciated.


----------



## cheflisa (Sep 29, 2010)

My husband and I had a 36 inch duel-fuel Wolf range with the grill in Vermont (also on lp) and loved it.  The grill worked beautifully.  Two issues however were that the broiler never got very hot (there were 3 settings) and you were warned not to place food in the oven until it was preheated which takes longer than a conventional oven for some reason.  All in all, a good investment and probably was the item that sold our home in a very bad market.  Good luck!


----------



## ambartish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, 

We are considering buying a Wolf 36" dual fuel with grill - we had a Wolf 36" with griddle but hardly used the griddle.  I am wondering how you like the grill?  It is a big investment and my husband would like the grill but the salespeople are moving us away to the 6 burner.  Do you use the grill often?  If so, does your house smell terrible after using the grill?  Please help!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The new breed of Wolf commercial and home ovens  stink,(2 different manufacturers) They are  made from aluminum foil and erector set parts, not enough heat BTU s. Pilots break down every 6 monthes.. This is my opinion. Not worth the $$


----------

